# [Heisec] WLAN-MAC-Adressen: Googles langes Gedächtnis



## Newsfeed (16 Juni 2011)

Der Internetdienstleister sammelt anscheinend nicht nur die MAC-Adressen stationärer WLAN-Basisstationen, sondern auch von Mobilgeräten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

